# Novatac 120T upgrade



## wolfstyle (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a Novatac 120T that I would like to have upgraded to a triple or quad led setup. Can anybody recommend somebody to perform this mod?

Thanks

wolfstyle


----------



## BarryG (Sep 15, 2015)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...dded-with-Triple-Nichia-219-and-Carlco-Optics

This thread may help you out....


----------



## wolfstyle (Sep 15, 2015)

BarryG said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...dded-with-Triple-Nichia-219-and-Carlco-Optics
> 
> This thread may help you out....



Thanks. I've reached out to datiLED to see if he would be interested in taking on this mod.


----------

